
Show HN: UX Design Course for Everyone - sergeigolubev
https://schoolofux.com/
======
sergeigolubev
I came to the UK from Estonia 15 years ago in search of career prospects.
Three years (and thousands of pounds in fees) later I have completed computer
science degree (hooray!) and realised that sadly much of the academic
curriculum wasn't relevant to what actual industry and employers were
expecting from new hires ( _sigh_ ).

It was only thanks to my proactive freelancing and numerous side projects with
fellow teammates, that I've gained experience, which significantly helped me
start my career. I wondered if there are other ways.

People who want to progress in their career in creative industry of software
design have to take a loan and quit job to take lengthy and costly degrees and
courses taught by academics or alumni without real-industry experience –
that's what I'm keen to change.

Having then worked with Microsoft, Heathrow, British Gas, fintech companies
and various startups, I've decided to share my knowledge with aspiring
designers and started The School of UX
[https://schoolofux.com/](https://schoolofux.com/) in London — bringing
accessible and affordable education in User Experience design to everyone –
short and reasonably priced UX and UI workshops with career advice run by
professionals.

I've been often asked how my startup compares to other institutions on the
market (and there are quite a few, which launched since then) — any education
is great and it’s up to you to pick the right one for you. Here's how The
School of UX compares to General Assembly, CareerFoundry, Flatiron and other
UX bootcamps [https://schoolofux.com/pages/the-school-of-ux-compared-to-
ux...](https://schoolofux.com/pages/the-school-of-ux-compared-to-ux-
bootcamps/), how it compares to Udemy, Lynda, Coursera and other online UX
courses [https://schoolofux.com/pages/the-school-of-ux-compared-to-
on...](https://schoolofux.com/pages/the-school-of-ux-compared-to-online-ux-
courses/), and finally how it compares to Master degrees and UX diplomas at
universities [https://schoolofux.com/pages/the-school-of-ux-compared-to-
un...](https://schoolofux.com/pages/the-school-of-ux-compared-to-university-
degrees/)

Your feedback is highly appreciated folks.

